# Salida auriculares amplificador valvular guitarra



## LoboFeroz (Mar 7, 2010)

Tengo un amplificador a válvulas para guitarra y no lleva salida de auriculares, cosa que necesito arreglar con urgencia para ensayar en casa por la noche, antes de tener problemas con los vecinos.

Pienso y me gustaría hacerlo así, pero no sé cómo montar el esquema del circuito y necesito ayuda para el cálculo de una resistencia, a ver si alguien me pudiera ayudar.

De la salida de altavoz llevo los cables a un Jack hembra para enchufar los auriculares.

Entre el positivo de cada canal y el jack inserto una resistencia de unos 120 ohmios y de unos 4 watios de potencia, aunque me gustaría calcular el valor más exacto de la resistencia en función de la potencia del amplificador y de la impedancia y sensibilidad de los auriculares, de tal manera que cuando pase de altavoz a auriculares el volumen sea similar (Este cálculo no lo sé hacer).

Quisiera poner un interruptor para apagar el altavoz cuando utilice los auriculares. Esto supongo que lo podría hacer con un jack hembra de los que llevan interruptor.

Por último, ¿podríamos añadir un led azul (p. ej.) para cuando se desconecta el altavoz y funcionan los auriculares, o sería complicar mucho más el tema?

El esquema, lo más clarito posible por favor, soy muy nuevo en el tema y un poco torpe con temas de electrónica, aunque me apasionan.

Me gustaría que, *cuando pasara de altavoz a auricular, el volumen fuera similar*.

Los datos que preciso son la potencia del amplificador (40W, 20W en modo _low power_), la impedancia de los auriculares (300 ohm) y su sensibilidad (97dB).

Los cálculos me dan que la resistencia debería ser de 198 ohm y de 1,66W de potencia, pero creo que algo no he calculado correctamente, ya que unos valores diríamos estándar, estarían sobre unos 120 ohm y unos 4W de potencia.

¿Alguien me puede echar un cable, por favor? Y, si no es mucho pedir, si me puede explicar cómo lo ha calculado, para poder comparar con mis cálculos.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 8, 2010)

Creo que volaras esos audífonos conjuntamente con tus timpanos al momento de manejar toda la potencia.
Te recomiendo una resistencia de mucho mas grande.

La verdad no puedo darte ingenieria como deberia de ser ya que no tengo el conocimiento preciso para llevar tu problema con matematicas, pero por experiencia, y dado a lo poco critico que implica tu problema, intenta usando una resistencia de 1K, si queda el volumen muy bajo, entonces usa una resistencia de 470. No necesitas resistencias de 4 watts, con resistencias de medio watt sera suficiente.

Prueba y veras que tengo razón.


----------



## LoboFeroz (Mar 8, 2010)

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda, además me he ahorrado -por lo que dices- cepillarme mis HD600 y, lo que es más importante, mis oídos.

Estoy seguro de que la experiencia de los que conocéis estos temas a la práctica supera a la teoría.

Por lo que valen los componentes, compraré los que me dices e iré hacendo pruebas.

Ahora sólo me falta dar con el esquema en cuestión. Es ese sentido esperaré ayuda, porque si con la resistencia casi lío la de San Quintín, ni te cuento si me pongo a soldar cosas como un loco.

Antiworldx, tenías toda la razón del mundo. Al final me ha convencido la resistencia de 470 y 1W.

Muchas gracias por todo, un saludo desde Barcelona,

Guillem


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 10, 2010)

Gracias a ti por publicar los resultados.
Es un placer... Disfrútalo.


----------

